# Super Bowl XLI



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Who do we see in it.

I say Chargers Vs. Saints


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chargers vs Bears


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

Bears V someone, but not the Chargers or the Saints...I don't think it will happen...but can't really say...I wish the Steelers were doing better, but it seems like Ben lost his mind with his moron motorcycle wreck this year...


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Chargers vs COWBOYS with the results being similar to the last time the Chargers were there ('94 season)


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Pats and Cowboys.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Colts vs Bears

The NFC sucks so bad. The best 5 teams must be in the AFC.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Patriots vs Who cares

As long as Pats win I'm happy since I got money on them at +1000 to win it all.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Patriots vs Seahawks


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Dallas/Baltimore


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Chargers vs Bears


Sorry Earl, you need a consistent QB. Although defense does win championships. So I've heard.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Dec 7, 2006)

Patriots vs Bears


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Da Bears v.s The Patriots

I'd like to see those two play again. Who knows maybe we'll have Griese at QB, and it can be a battle of 2 Michigan QBs.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

gooders said:


> Colts vs Bears
> 
> The NFC sucks so bad. The best 5 teams must be in the AFC.


After yesterday I retract my own prediction.....

San Diego vs Saints


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

gooders said:


> After yesterday I retract my own prediction.....
> 
> San Diego vs Saints


Good call.....after yesterday's performnce, the Colts are going nowhere.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

gooders said:


> After yesterday I retract my own prediction.....
> 
> San Diego vs Saints


So, the Bears didn't play and they fall out of your predictions. Are you a BCS voter?
:lol:


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

San Diego v. Seattle


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> So, the Bears didn't play and they fall out of your predictions. Are you a BCS voter?
> :lol:


Ha! Even though they looked better last night - The more I think about it I can't get past Grossman. I think in a big game he's not going to deliver.

Also too many big head Bears fans around here already! :nono:


----------

